# Feral pigeon loft query



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hi, 

I wonder if I could get some advice please. Late October, I have rescued two Feral Pigeon fledglings, one is a male called Sonny, who got almost killed on a car ferry after leaving the nest on the ferry, the other is a girl named Penny, who is perhaps two weeks older, who hit a window and suffered a bad concussion. Meanwhile both birds are fine and have bonded. They used to live since mid November in one of our outdoor aviaries in the garden, until a fortnight ago, when I finished the conversion of an old shed into a small loft, which has been placed at the far end of the garden (not far away from the other aviary). I have also added (temporarily) a small outdoor part to that shed, to give them the opportunity to get fresh air and to get the area to know. 

Today, first time ever, I removed the outdoor bit and did let them fly freely and they went off like mad and enjoyed themselves. Despite my doubts, they came back three hours later (this is obviously what I wanted), but did not go back into the shed when it went dark. So I have 'plugged' them off the tree nearby and put them manually back into the shed, which I can safely lock. 

Do you think, I should have waited longer before I did let them fly? Would it be better (not necessarily safer, but worth the risk) to let them sleep in the tree near the shed and let them go in when ever they want or become hungry next day? Do I need to train them, e.g. let them fly hungry, or so? Food is only provided inside the shed.

Please note, there aren't any other feral pigeon flocks nearby. This 'mini flock' will grow certainly bigger with new rescues coming in certainly soon. Is there anything I should have done differently? 

Any advice is very much appreciated!

Many thanks, Stephan.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons are safer flying n a flock, as there are more eyes to watch for danger. People normally train them to answer to a feed call to get them back in when they do fly. Staying out all night is an invitation to a hungry owl or maybe a rat. Rather than just letting them free fly, you could train them to a feed call, and teach them to trap into the loft. Fly them when you are around. If you just leave the loft open for them to return, remember that hawks and other predators will also see that as an invitation.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool that they came back...

...whats 'plugged' ???


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sorry. It should read "pluck off" or "pick off" or "take off" .... the branch they where sitting on to put them back into the shed.


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

*Update*

Just a little update. After some upgrades on the converted shed / loft, we have today picked up another two pairs of rescued feral pigeons, who will join our Penny and Sonny, which will create a little mini flock of 6 feral pigeons. They have to settle in now for the next 8 weeks or so, but will hopefully love their new home


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks again for your advice, it is always very much appreciated.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice digs !!!!! Where's the jacuzzi ?


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

I can't believe what a sweet home these ferals have.


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks. I hope they love it too. The new rescue families moved in today, and they all seem to get on alright. Everybody seems to have found a cosy place for the night


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Make sure you put fake eggs..keep just the first generation in the spring time..otherwise you'll have too many.


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

Yes, we are going to use fake eggs, as we don't want to breed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's really cute, but I would put a 2" high board running across the front of the shelf where the nest bowl is, to keep babies from falling off. Do you have some sort of wire covering the window?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thats a very nice home for them.


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

Thanks for the advice, will sort that out asap.


----------



## kelliepulido (Mar 16, 2010)

beautiful little loft and pretty pigeons


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

What a great little loft......I would think that a few weeks was sufficent before letting them out, the fact they returned was excellent ......I'm wondering if going thru the little caged sun area was just a bit spooky for them ....in any case they will learn - hopefully 

I'd love to see you extend the flight/ sun area to the beginning of the cement - that section wired would make a great area for them to walk around on the ground , yet still be secured inside the loft and perhaps a landing board where your current sun area is .

In any case I think you've done a wonderful job with it and I would imagine your rescues are appreciating your efforts............ Great job !


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

whytwings said:


> What a great little loft......I would think that a few weeks was sufficent before letting them out, the fact they returned was excellent ......I'm wondering if going thru the little caged sun area was just a bit spooky for them ....in any case they will learn - hopefully
> 
> I'd love to see you extend the flight/ sun area to the beginning of the cement - that section wired would make a great area for them to walk around on the ground , yet still be secured inside the loft and perhaps a landing board where your current sun area is .
> 
> In any case I think you've done a wonderful job with it and I would imagine your rescues are appreciating your efforts............ Great job !


Thank you very much for your kind comments and advice. The caged sun area is only temporarily, as the cage part can be removed, which will provide a sufficient landing board (same size than the cage). At the moment our two pigeons are 'grounded' for another couple of weeks, as I have taken on two rehabilitated rescue pigeon pairs (that means I have three pairs altogether), which need to get used to their new home. The other two pairs are adults, which hopefully will help the youngsters as well to find their bearings. They have already started building nest and laying eggs, which makes me think, that they have kind of 'accepted' their new home.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

it looks great! what a good job of it.


----------



## 12788 (Nov 15, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> it looks great! what a good job of it.


Thank you very much


----------

